# M-Audio Black Box



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been toying with the idea of getting some sort of USB recording interface to hook up to my macbook to try experimenting with Garageband. I've heard some good things about the M-Audio Black Box and thought I'd see if anyone here had any experience with the unit. The only downside to it that I can see is that the mic input doesn't have phantom power, but that's not exactly surprising on a unit that sells for ~$250 canadian and includes amp, effect and cabinet modelling and a drum machine.

Thanks.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I had one for a bit and it's a pretty decent unit. I'm currently using Guitar Rig 2 w/ Garageband and it's quite good (minus the drums). for me, it's pretty hard to beat a miced up amp


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Alex Dann said:


> I had one for a bit and it's a pretty decent unit. I'm currently using Guitar Rig 2 w/ Garageband and it's quite good (minus the drums). for me, it's pretty hard to beat a miced up amp


Thanks for the repsponse, Alex. I agree with your assessment, but since I have young kids at home that are in bed when I play and I don't own a decent condenser mic I figure it's worth the compromise in sound. 

Cheers! :food-smiley-004:


----------

